

YouTube vs. Facebook: Only One Of These Still Has An Audience - bsirkia
http://betabeat.com/2014/05/brand-will-flee-to-youtube-facebook-is-a-graveyard-for-organic-reach/

======
bsirkia
One important contrast that I don't think this article makes is that there is
a big difference between Facebook Organic Reach and Facebook Targeted Ads.
While Organic Reach is going down, Targeted Ads is going up, especially on
mobile.

It's not far to compare Facebook organic with YouTube ads, rather Facebook ads
with Youtube ads. I never thought your company's page likes made a difference,
while I do find Facebook ads to have a high ROI.

